# Pleasure then pain



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

First attack was eighteen months ago on tour in Florence and the pain was really bad for four days and dissapeard as quick as it came.
This Sunday morning I woke up in agony and could not bear to put my foot on the floor. Telephoned Dr this afternoon . He prescribed Naproxen anti inflametaries
I now put the first attack down to red wine and the second down to whiskey.

Why do we get pain after pleasure. Gout  
Dave p


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

He He !

You have gout :lol: .

Naproxin will clear it, next time you feel a twinge pop 2 tablets before you go to bed and you will be right as rain in the morning.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Same with making babies the pleasure bit first then the pain in bum child for rest of your life.

Greenie  Mother of teenager driving me mad!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi greenie, haven`t you sorted teenager out yet.

Once girls get married or co habit they soon have the poor man round their little finger......

Years of practice on mum and dad

Dave p


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

greenasthegrass said:


> Same with making babies the pleasure bit first then the pain in bum child for rest of your life.
> 
> Greenie  Mother of teenager driving me mad!


Hopefully it won't be for the rest of your life. By the time they get to about 30 they're pretty civilised, and by 40ish they're great.

Stick with it, it gets better.

Chris


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

I've got boys! don't get me started it might end in tear - usually mine!

Greenie :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

oops thats worse than bad
dave p


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

I have one of each and I know which I find more challenging. And I didn't have any success with my advert on here. Still, she lost her voice over the weekend so I had a bit of respite. :evil: :lol: 

On a positive note if you suffer from gout you won't get multiple sclerosis, or so a cousin of mine was told. We've had four cases of MS on my mother's side of the family, but the son of one relative who has it was told by doctors when he was being treated for an episode of gout that he won't get MS. So carry on drinking and suffering. :lol: 

Viv

(I have no idea whether it is true, but that's what he was told)


----------

